# CARISTA: Synchronized Mirror Adjustment / Lowering In Reverse



## dbs600 (Jun 25, 2013)

2019 VW Tiguan SEL 4Motion

I activated both Synchronized Mirror Adjustment and Lowering In Reverse via CARISTA, but can’t get them to work.

What does Synchronized Mirror Adjustment do in the first place? Sounds like if you move one mirror it move both at the same time? How would you go about aligning them in the first place though?

And would love Lowering in Reverse, but can’t get it to work. Can someone please confirm the setting does in fact work on a vehicle without memory seats (SEL, not SEL Premium).

I’ve tried letting the car coast / roll a bit, but no luck. Also tried putting the car in reverse, adjusting the mirror down, but it stays down and doesn’t return to the prior setting upon shifting out of reverse and coasting / rolling, driving off, etc.

Please advise.

Thank you.


----------



## 91beater (Jan 4, 2005)

Though I can't tell you if it works with your specific trim, the Mk7 Golf requires the mirror adjust knob to be on the right mirror in order to dip the mirrors in reverse (at least I think that's what you are referring to). When active, the mirror will dip so you can see the rear tire area in reverse, then return to roughly the same place it was before after you select drive. Roughly.

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dbs600 (Jun 25, 2013)

91beater said:


> Though I can't tell you if it works with your specific trim, the Mk7 Golf requires the mirror adjust knob to be on the right mirror in order to dip the mirrors in reverse (at least I think that's what you are referring to). When active, the mirror will dip so you can see the rear tire area in reverse, then return to roughly the same place it was before after you select drive. Roughly.


Thank you very much.

Does your vehicle have memory seats?

If not, you're saying the setting works even without memory seats, correct?

I'm certain the knob was on the right mirror, as I had selected the right mirror to adjust it.

Auto dip still wasn't working, however. :|

Which model do you have?

Otherwise, can someone with a Tiguan please advise.

Thanks again.

My best.


----------



## m_catovic (May 31, 2015)

I have a 2019 SEL R-Line and the reverse mirror dip will not work unless you have the memory module. I tried everything and couldn’t get it to work. I could have sworn I seen a thread somewhere where someone without the memory module got it to work, just the mirrors won’t go back to the original position automatically because it doesn’t have the memory module. Unfortunately I cannot find that thread and don’t believe it was with a 2019 Tiguan.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

I dont know if VW has changed their systems but VW for long time had two ways to dip mirrors.
1. It was done by the same memory module as the seat. So if you had memory seats you had dipping mirror
2. There was a upgraded mirror motor which was able to remember mirror position. You just had to buy new mirror motor, run few wires and activate in the door module.

I have done the second option on my CC more than six years at it still works till this day.


I have not spend any time researching if the second option is possible on MQB Tiguan

Sent from rotary phone


----------



## 91beater (Jan 4, 2005)

dbs600 said:


> Thank you very much.
> 
> Does your vehicle have memory seats?
> 
> ...


I haven't done it in my Tiguan yet, as I really don't use it frequently in my wife's Egolf. What I can tell you is that car certainly does not have memory seats, and it works fine. One day I'll perform some more coding on my Tiguan...

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dbs600 (Jun 25, 2013)

Thank you very much everyone; I truly appreciate your replies.

Unfortunately, it seems there's some conflicting info here.

Could it be that the dip down mirror coding works on a Golf without memory seats, but not a Tiguan without memory seats?

I'm having a difficult time getting this to work and assistance from anyone who's gotten it to work (on a Tiguan without memory seats) would be great. 

Be well.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

dbs600 said:


> Thank you very much everyone; I truly appreciate your replies.
> 
> Unfortunately, it seems there's some conflicting info here.
> 
> ...


I am pretty sure that the main problem is with the mirror itself. In many VWs you can enable the mirror dipping in reverse, but it does not properly return to it's previous position. The issue is that the mirror does not know what it's previous position was. It was mentioned earlier about replacing the motor - this is because only "high end" mirror assemblies have a motor with a built in encoder. Without this encoder, the mirror has no idea where it started, so it can't accurately return to that position.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

JSWTDI09 said:


> I am pretty sure that the main problem is with the mirror itself. In many VWs you can enable the mirror dipping in reverse, but it does not properly return to it's previous position. The issue is that the mirror does not know what it's previous position was. It was mentioned earlier about replacing the motor - this is because only "high end" mirror assemblies have a motor with a built in encoder. Without this encoder, the mirror has no idea where it started, so it can't return to that position.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


Don is correct and such "high end" mirror motor does exist for MQB platform. I'm going to research it this weekend and post back with PN. 

This means VW has not changed how they do mirror dipping(same two methods as I described above).

O maaan another retrofit project.... exciting … still haven't finished rear door Kessy handles retrofit.


----------



## Passeetle (Jan 1, 2004)

Apologies, this has nothing to do with Carista. Today I finally attempted to see if the mirror dipped in reverse on a 2020 SEL-P R. Much to my surprise it doesn't dip but tilts upwards. I haven't check owner's manual yet. Was wondering if there is a setting or procedure that's needs done like the windows where you hold it the whole way and then the whole way down to reactivate the one touch. Thanks


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

OEMplusCC said:


> Don is correct and such "high end" mirror motor does exist for MQB platform. I'm going to research it this weekend and post back with PN.
> 
> This means VW has not changed how they do mirror dipping(same two methods as I described above).
> 
> O maaan another retrofit project.... exciting … still haven't finished rear door Kessy handles retrofit.


Confirmed, there is slightly different part number for mirror motor with "memory feature"

Non memory PN is: 5NA 959 578
Memory feature PN is: 5NA 959 578 *A*

However I believe this also requires updating door module


----------



## m_catovic (May 31, 2015)

OEMplusCC said:


> Confirmed, there is slightly different part number for mirror motor with "memory feature"
> 
> Non memory PN is: 5NA 959 578
> Memory feature PN is: 5NA 959 578 *A*


So if I get that part I can have the dealer install it with no issues? What’s the door module?


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

OEMplusCC said:


> However I believe this also requires updating door module


It may also require adding one (or more) wires to the wiring harness to the mirror. The encoder's signal needs to get to the controller and we do not know if the necessary wire(s) are present in our cars. Needless to say, more research is necessary for this mod.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

JSWTDI09 said:


> It may also require adding one (or more) wires to the wiring harness to the mirror. The encoder's signal needs to get to the controller and we do not know if the necessary wire(s) are present in our cars. Needless to say, more research is necessary for this mod.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


Yes, it definitely requires running new wires. Thats exactly, what I did on my CC 6 years ago, however my CC door module already supported this feature. 
I know for a fact that Tiguan door modules are very bare bone.

The memory mirror motor has 8pin connector while the regular non memory mirror has only 3 pins


----------



## m_catovic (May 31, 2015)

OEMplusCC said:


> Yes, it definitely requires running new wires. Thats exactly, what I did on my CC 6 years ago, however my CC door module already supported this feature.
> I know for a fact that Tiguan door modules are very bare bone.
> 
> The memory mirror motor has 8pin connector while the regular non memory mirror has only 3 pins



Don’t mean to go off topic of the thread, but 959-578-A looks like that’s listed as ‘W/PWR Folding’. Is there anything else that would need to be changed besides running new wires to get the power folding mirrors to work? Maybe the door switch? $75 isn’t bad for reverse mirror dip and power folding mirrors. 

Jk. I was looking at the wrong part #. Ignore this comment.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

m_catovic said:


> Don’t mean to go off topic of the thread, but 959-578-A looks like that’s listed as ‘W/PWR Folding’. Is there anything else that would need to be changed besides running new wires to get the power folding mirrors to work? Maybe the door switch? $75 isn’t bad for reverse mirror dip and power folding mirrors.
> 
> Jk. I was looking at the wrong part #. Ignore this comment.


Yes youll need different door module. That supports such motor and has pins for extra wires for the mirror.

Sent from rotary phone


----------



## dbs600 (Jun 25, 2013)

Thank you everyone.

So it'd seem it's not possible on Tiguans without memory seats.

Might anyone know what Synchronized Mirror Adjustment does?

Doesn't seem to work either, unfortunately.

Thanks again.

My best.


----------



## dbs600 (Jun 25, 2013)

dbs600 said:


> Might anyone know what Synchronized Mirror Adjustment does?


Just following up...

Anyone know what Synchronized Mirror Adjustment does?

Thanks!


----------



## m_catovic (May 31, 2015)

dbs600 said:


> Just following up...
> 
> Anyone know what Synchronized Mirror Adjustment does?
> 
> Thanks!


It does exactly like the name suggests. Both mirrors move at the same time. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GxxU9N_vq0Q


----------



## dbs600 (Jun 25, 2013)

m_catovic said:


> It does exactly like the name suggests. Both mirrors move at the same time.[/url]


Thank you!

Hmm; doesn't seem too helpful of a feature.

Would almost make more sense for any left/right movement to be 'mirrored' (no pun intended).

Thanks again!


----------



## SupergolfR (Aug 12, 2016)

What’s up bro I have a 2019 Tiguan SEL and you need the door modules from a SELP. DO NOT go with AliExpress their module is a different size and the pins are different... 400 later trust me I know. I bought the modules from VW but they need to be coded I’ve been pulling what little hair I have left out trying to get these mirrors to fold and dip in reverse, I have both obd elevens and VCD Ross tech. I’m super illiterate when it comes to the computer but hopefully someone can point me in the right direction lol. Messing with obd eleven I got one mirror to fold and the other mirror to collapse, and vise versa lol. You need the modules from a 2019 Tiguan SELP and if I can’t do this with Ross tech next then it’s the dealer and their ridiculous price.😳😳


----------



## SupergolfR (Aug 12, 2016)

Finally... done!!! Please share this and spread it around there’s a bunch of people trying to achieve this. My 19 Tiguan is a SEL came with the option in the cluster but no power folding mirrors. Bought the mirrors from euro parts.com, bought the modules from a 19 Tiguan SELP, VW part number 5Q4959593M Drivers side. VW part number 5Q4959592M passenger side. Installed modules, took the Tig to VW where they programmed my chassis to accept the door modules from the SELP. Looked at Charles Schackelford (humble mechanic) and Paul Barrett’s (Shopdap) videos on how to program power folding mirrors and puddle lights and you have this. I can now activate mirrors dip in reverse and it DOES work!!! Good luck this is what you need to do!!


----------

